# Entscheidungshilfe: Pure Base 500 oder 500 DX? Silent vs Airflow



## gamba66 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir ein System auf Basis 3700x(+Dark rock Pro4)/B550-F(Asus)/Palit 2060 Dual Super/PurePower11-600Watt zusammengestellt und stehe nun vor der Entscheidung ob ich ein Pure Base 500 oder 500 DX dafür nehme.

Ich spiele eher selten aber könnte mir schon vorstellen mal das neuste Battlefield oder Cyberpunk (wenn es denn mal rauskommt) anzuzocken. 

Hauptsächliche Anwendungsgebiete wären Musikproduktion und Arbeit (Office Ansprüche). 

Ich habe nun zahlreiche Tests zu dem PB 500 gelesen und einige (insbesondere gamers nexus) kritisieren das Gehäuse sehr stark für den schlechten Airflow mit der Argumentation, dass ein guter Airflow leiser ist als ein gedämmtes heißeres Gehäuse.

Was würdet ihr mir denn raten? Ich plane nicht zusätzliche Lüfter einzubauen und ich tendiere schon zum Pure Base 500, befürchte jedoch dass es schon heiß werden könnte mit dem 3700x. 

Der Preisunterschied ist für mich zu vernachlässigen.

Übertreibt gamers nexus oder ist das Pure Base 500 wirklich so unbrauchbar? Auch habe ich noch nie einen PC entstaubt und befürchte, dass ein Mesh Gehäuse viel schneller verstaubt auch mit Staubschutz.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

Der Airflow beim Pure Base ist wirklich nicht berauschend dank der größtenteils geschlossenen Front. Ich würde, wenn Airflow eine wichtige Rolle spielt, eher auf ein Fractal Define 7 oder Meshify schauen, die sind meiner Meinung auch wertiger gefertigt.


----------



## gamba66 (21. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Der Airflow beim Pure Base ist wirklich nicht berauschend dank der größtenteils geschlossenen Front. Ich würde, wenn Airflow eine wichtige Rolle spielt, eher auf ein Fractal Define 7 oder Meshify schauen, die sind meiner Meinung auch wertiger gefertigt.



Danke für deine Antwort.

Nun, ich würde echt das Gewicht auf die Silentseite legen bei meiner Wahl. Ich werde zwar keine HDD's (nur SSDs) betreiben aber wenn die Stockkühler von der CPU/GPU/Gehäuse dadurch etwas leiser sind im Idle dann bin ich schon ganz froh.

Ist denn das Pure Base 500 so schlecht belüftet, dass man trotz Dark Rock Pro 4, Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen bekommen würde? Ich habe nicht vor zu overclocken und zu der 2060 Super fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte.

Ich habe auch vereinzelt gelesen, dass manche es bereut haben ein Meschify oder generell ein Mesh-Gehäuse zu kaufen wegen Coil-Whine, kann jedoch wenig Objektives zu dem Thema finden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

Du wirst deine Hardware natürlich auch problemlos in einem Pure Base betreiben können nur eben nicht mit den best möglichen Temperaturen, gerade wenn du die Fans für Silent Betrieb auch noch runterdrosselst.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Juni 2020)

> Ich habe auch vereinzelt gelesen, dass manche es bereut haben ein  Meschify oder generell ein Mesh-Gehäuse zu kaufen wegen Coil-Whine, kann  jedoch wenig Objektives zu dem Thema finden.



Das liegt dan meistens an den schlechten spulen auf der gpu oder dem mainboard.



> Ist denn das Pure Base 500 so schlecht belüftet, dass man trotz Dark Rock Pro 4, Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen bekommen würde?



Temp probleme defintiv nein aber mann muss die lüfter schneller laufen lassen damit genügen airflow entsteht, ob die dämmung dan kompensieren kann ist eine andere sache.

Wenn die gpu unter last zu laut ist trotz getauschter WLP und *keine garantie* mehr hat tausch die orginal lüfter gegen normale lüfter aus dan ist ruhe da normale lüfter bei gleicher lautstärke einen höheren druck aufbauen können.


Kanst ja mal auf geizhals rumstöbern. 
PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Temp probleme defintiv nein aber mann muss die lüfter schneller laufen lassen damit genügen airflow entsteht, ob die dämmung dan kompensieren kann ist eine andere sache.



Und genau das spielen die Bequiet Lüfter eben auch noch rein da diese nicht wirklich viel Luft bewegen.


----------



## flx23 (21. Juni 2020)

Also wenn du keine HDDs verbaut und einen Dark rock 4 Pro hast und die Grafikkarte bei deinen Anwendungen ehr wenig bis keine last sieht kannst du mit einem luftigen Gehäuse ein lautloses System erstellen.
Bei mir laufen die CPU Lüfter erst ab ca. 65 Grad an und auch alle anderen Lüfter sind solange ruhig. 
Da der dark rock echt dick ist bekommt der idle und leichte Grundlast passiv gekühlt und mittlere Last auch noch fast unhörbar.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Juni 2020)

Hab kurtz nachgeschaut und das 500 DX hat ne mesh front mit mesh top also das kann man schon nehmen.
Wenn man vorne 3x140er drinnen hat sollte das passen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzJWyBhkma8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

Bei der Thematik sollte man aber die Vrms des Boards nicht außer Acht lassen, wenn man alles drosselt können diese schon mal gut und gerne köcheln gerade bei billigeren Brettern.


----------



## gamba66 (21. Juni 2020)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

Generell scheint es, dass Ihr mir trotz meiner Silentmaßstäbe, zum 500 DX ratet weil dort die Lüfter niedriger drehen können aufgrund besseren Airflows?

Der größte Unterschied ist ja die Frontblende mit Meshmaterial und Staubfilter dadrunter, ansonsten ist es baugleich mit dem 500.

Ich sehe auch nicht so den Sinn der Dämmmaterialien wenn eine Seite aus Glass ist und hinten ja auch ziemlich viel offenener liegt (Gitter der Slots usw.).

Bleibt eigentlich nur noch coilwhine, ist halt die Frage ob das im Idle bei Officearbeiten vorkommt.

Das Board welches ich kaufen will ist das Asus B550-F aufgrund des Cashbacks .

Die Grafikkarte die Palit 2060 Super


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2020)

gamba66 schrieb:


> ....Übertreibt gamers nexus oder ist das Pure Base 500 wirklich so unbrauchbar?....


Sie übertreiben maßloch. Das erste wichtiger ist die verbaute Hardware, also Grafikkarte, HDDs, etc. 

Dann kann man beraten. Musikproduktion heißt kleinst möglichr Grafikkarte?`Nimm ein geschlossenes Gehäuse wie das Pure Base 500 und einen moderaten CPU-Kühler


----------



## gamba66 (21. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sie übertreiben maßloch. Das erste wichtiger ist die verbaute Hardware, also Grafikkarte, HDDs, etc.
> 
> Dann kann man beraten. Musikproduktion heißt kleinst möglichr Grafikkarte?`Nimm ein geschlossenes Gehäuse wie das Pure Base 500 und einen moderaten CPU-Kühler


Musikproduktion ist eher Hobby und die 2060 Super,passt ganz gut zu meinen 144hz IPS Freesync HP x27i. Muss nicht unbedingt kleiner sein die Graka, wollte damit nur zeigen, dass ich kein Poweruser oder Overclocker bin.

Meine Frage an dich, wieso ein kleineren Kühler? Ich habe extra einen großen gewählt für eine gute Kühlung und das er leise läuft.


----------



## claster17 (21. Juni 2020)

Weil auch kleinere Kühler kein Problem haben, die maximal 88W flüsterleise abzuführen.
Besonders kalt wirst du die CPU aufgrund des inneren Aufbaus nie bekommen und es muss wegen der sehr starken und sprunghaften Temperaturschwankungen eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt werden.


----------



## gamba66 (21. Juni 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Weil auch kleinere Kühler kein Problem haben, die maximal 88W flüsterleise abzuführen.
> Besonders kalt wirst du die CPU aufgrund des inneren Aufbaus nie bekommen und es muss wegen der sehr starken und sprunghaften Temperaturschwankungen eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt werden.



Danke für dein Feedback, du hast ja auch einen 3700x.

Dennoch könnte der Dark Rock Pro 4 sinnvoll sein weil er größere Lüfter hat und leiser dreht? 

Welchem denn stattdessen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2020)

gamba66 schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback, du hast ja auch einen 3700x.
> 
> Dennoch könnte der Dark Rock Pro 4 sinnvoll sein weil er größere Lüfter hat und leiser dreht?
> 
> Welchem denn stattdessen?


Mir sind die  großen Kühler einfach zu groß und sie erzeugen immer wieder Kompatibilitätsptrobleme. Ich plädiere immer für diesen Doppelturm, der hat eine grandios gute Montage, beste Kühlleistung und leise Lüfter, dazu eine sehr gute Verarbeitung:
Scythe Fuma 2 ab &euro;'*'50,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es um eine GTX 2060 geht, ist jedes Gehäuse mit zwei Lüftern gut genug belüftet. Ich würde das Bequiet 500 mit offenerem Lufteinlas nehmen. Das ist ganz vernünftig. Fraktal Gehäuse sind aber auch immer gut. Mir gefällt bei den BeQuoet lüftern, dass man oben einen Lüfter einbauen kann, obwohl der Deckel geschlossen bleibt. Das hat Vorteile.


----------



## Lordac (22. Juni 2020)

Servus,





gamba66 schrieb:


> ...und die 2060 Super, passt ganz gut zu meinen 144hz IPS Freesync HP x27i.


es hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber zu einem laut dem Datenblatt von Geizhals reinen FreeSync-Monitor, passt eigentlich eine AMD-Karte wie z.B. die MSI RX5700 Evoke GP OC sehr gut.

Du kannst aber natürlich in diversen Listen schauen ob du FreeSync mit einer Nvidia-Karte nutzen kannst.

Beim Netzteil würde das Pure Power 11 500W völlig reichen.

Zum Gehäuse an sich, wenn es luftig sein soll nimmst du das Pure Base 500DX oder Meshify C, bei der geplanten Hardware ist aber auch das geschlossener Pure Base 500 kein Problem.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## gamba66 (22. Juni 2020)

Ich danke euch für eure zahlreichen Hinweise. Ich habe nun abgewägt und mich für ein mesh case entschieden. Ich werde wohl zum 500 DX greifen, einfach weil die Marke mich anspricht und schon 3 Lüfter dabei sind.

Der hp x27i ist übrigens g-sync Kompatibel und soll sogar sehr gut mit nvidia Karten laufen. Das ist aber nicht der Grund warum ich mich für die (meiner Meinung nach überteuerten) Nvidia Karten entschieden habe. Der Grund ist OpenGL und wenn ich mal spiele, dann gerne mit Emulatoren.



> Glücklicherweise hat sich Nvidia bei den eigenen Grafikkarten von der  G-Sync-Pflicht gelöst, sodass diese auch zur Freesync-Technik kompatibel  sind. In unserem Test haben wir den Monitor an eine Geforce 1070 Ti  angeschlossen und den gesamten Frequenzbereich in Overwatch und in  Nvidias Pendel-Demo untersucht. Die Funktion war dabei jederzeit  einwandfrei.



Quelle: Hp x27i PCGH Test


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2020)

gamba66 schrieb:


> Ist denn das Pure Base 500 so schlecht belüftet, dass man trotz Dark Rock Pro 4, Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen bekommen würde? Ich habe nicht vor zu overclocken und zu der 2060 Super fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte.



Das Pure Base 500 ist völlig i.O.
Du wirst keine Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen haben.
Ich hab das Dark Base 700 und ebenfalls keine Probleme mit meiner Hardware.
Es wird gerne übertrieben.


----------



## gamba66 (22. Juni 2020)

Habe mich jetzt für ein Meschify-C mit ohne Fenster entschieden. 

Hat mich dann doch irgendwie etwas mehr als das 500DX angesprochen. Ich habe dazu zwei 140mm und ein 120mm Noctua bestellt.


----------



## Pommes80 (23. Juni 2020)

also ich hatte das Pure Base 500  und jetzt das Meshify C und ich muss sagen bei der GPU Temp. ( rtx 2070) war das Pure Base kühler PB= 65 Grad Meshify 70 mit über 2000rpm bei den lüftern vorher nie über 1800rpm

dafür das es vorne komplett Mesh hat und überall für seinen Airflow gelobt wird sehr ernüchternd nehme ich die Front ab bin ich wieder bei 63-65 Grad und leisen Lüftern


----------



## gamba66 (23. Juni 2020)

Pommes80 schrieb:


> also ich hatte das Pure Base 500  und jetzt das Meshify C und ich muss sagen bei der GPU Temp. ( rtx 2070) war das Pure Base kühler PB= 65 Grad Meshify 70 mit über 2000rpm bei den lüftern vorher nie über 1800rpm
> 
> dafür das es vorne komplett Mesh hat und überall für seinen Airflow gelobt wird sehr ernüchternd nehme ich die Front ab bin ich wieder bei 63-65 Grad und leisen Lüftern



So wichtig ist mir der Airflow auch nicht, mich sprechen das Aussehen, die kompakten Maße und die "Einfachheit" des Aufbaus an.

Ich ersetze auch die Fractal Lüfter durch 2x 140mm Noctua in der Front und ein 120mm Noctua hinten.

Ich werde die 2060 super jetzt auch nicht mega beanspruchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2020)

gamba66 schrieb:


> Ich ersetze auch die Fractal Lüfter durch 2x 140mm Noctua in der Front und ein 120mm Noctua hinten.


Die originalen Fractallüfter sind schon ziemlich gut. Aber ja, Noctua macht das besser


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

vielleicht zu spät , 

aber kauf dieses hier Thermaltake Core V71 Tempered Glass Edition, Big-Tower-Gehaeuse schwarz, Window-Kit

sehr sehr leise , und alle Lüster sind schon verbaut und du kannst oben mit Knöpfen schnell die Lüfter wechseln von low auf high und Licht von Lüftern an oder ausschalten 

Das kalte Herz


----------

